# Officials Discover Walnut Twig Beetle in Butler County



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) and the Ohio Department of Agriculture (ODA) today announced the first discovery of Walnut Twig Beetle in southwest Ohio.*More...

More...


----------

